# Conectar dos autoestéreos



## Biggusx (May 9, 2006)

Hola !
Me regalaron dos autoestereos que segun funcionaban bien , lo malo es que no he podido hacerlos funcionar.

Ambos son de esos modelos que salieron hace algun tiempo, "anti-robo" que sacabas toda la unidad y te la llevabas, ademas no tengo las cajas que se quedan en el auto y que es la que tiene los cables conectados al carro.

Uno es Clarion Mod. 9772RT Code 2
El otro es Urban Audio Works Mod. H-9244

Tiene en la parte de atras un conector como de 20 pins , ya logre identificar los de corriente , ya encienden, el casette gira , lo unico es que no puedo hacer que suenen.

Alguien sabrá como van las conexiones ó me pueden orientar acerca de cuales podrian ser los pines del audio?

Gracias !


----------



## yisnier (May 10, 2006)

Saludos Colega:
Segun mi poca experiencia en este tema, le puedo sugerir si me lo permite que en el circuito impreso localice el amplificador de salida de audio y observe en el circuito impreso, donde esta soldado dicho amplificador, los pines de salida de audio, que por lo genaral vienen marcados en el circuito impreso con los simbolos LR, LL, FR y FL. Una vez que los identifiques sigue las calles de conexión hasta el conector de 20 pines al que usted se refiere. Quizas pueda resolver con esto.
Exitos y mucha suerte.


----------



## Biggusx (May 11, 2006)

Hola Visnier !

gracias por tus comentarios, me podrias orientar mas o menos como es el amplificador de salida de audio ?

Saludos y gracias !


----------

